# Ok Im new to the egg laying thing



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok I asked about my cockateil laying an egg that fell now and I asked how many they lay well now Im confused what is a clutch?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

a clutch is what they call the eggs laid rather its 2 or 8 or anything between or higher it's a clutch


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They ussually have 4-8 eggs. First time moms ussually have around 4 or even less.


----------

